# K-01 Focus Peaking



## pez (Apr 11, 2013)

I have been having soo much fun with my K-01 bodies! It's a camera that was pretty much dismissed by the photographic community when it came out last year, and even the Pentax crowd was basically "meh". However, once Pentax decided to throw in the towel on this wonderful little brick and sell off remaining stock at a ridiculously low price, people started snapping them up and discovering how great it is despite the few quirks (haha, I have two now...). Focus peaking is crazy cool for manual lenses, allowing you to nail the focus on old or new lenses every time. Here is a shot made with a LensBaby Sweet 35 and 16mm extension tube, hand held. The LensBaby MO is a natural match for the K-01!


----------



## skid2964 (Jan 16, 2014)

They are even cheaper now! I now own 3, one of which is dedicated to manual lens shooting...


----------



## pez (Jan 16, 2014)

skid2964 said:


> They are even cheaper now! I now own 3, one of which is dedicated to manual lens shooting...



Oh yeah! I have two and love them, both of which usually have manual lenses mounted. One of the more underrated cameras out there and a crazy good deal if you can still find one...


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 18, 2014)

I've got one, and I love everything about it, except the slow focus and the stupendously ugly appearance.   I usually take it out instead of my DSLR.


----------

